# Sleep..how much does your Poodle need?



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I've had a lot of dogs and their sleep varies with each one. If she is healthy, eating well, poops are good and she doesn't seem sick, she is likely one that just doesn't sleep as much. Some dogs are more laid back and some are more active. She is probably your active one. My friend with Jack Russells has one that hardly sleeps at all.


----------



## caboodles (Jan 7, 2011)

Hudson is 11 months old as well right now, and he sleeps quite a bit! Pretty much the majority of the day and then the night. He eats around 7am.. walks at 8am.. and then by 9am: PASSED out.. until about noonish when he knows he gets a little lunch/pee break... THEN.. sleeps some more until the afternoon, walk around 5pm.. dinner around 6pm.. SLEEEEPPPPP the rest of the evening. I feel like both of mine sleep A LOT to be honest. But I guess, what else is there for them to do if they aren't eating, drinking or walking?

But just like outwest states, I do agree that it varies per dog.. because I can remember running into a lady who had three standard her whole life, and she was surprised when I told her my boys would sleep for most of the days because hers wouldn't. I guess it's just like us.. some people need a full 8hrs of sleep, while others can work best on only 6. Either way, I don't think you have anything to really worry about!


----------



## sschoe2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sari sleeps 8 hours at night with me and is not too active most of the day while I am at work. She hangs out with my elderly mom but she isn't up to any vigorous play or exercise. I take her for a modest walk in the morning before work and a pretty long one in the evening when it cools off a bit. From 5-8pm is crazy time where she is rambunctious and it is almost nonstop play.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

My girls wake up around 5:00am, outside they go for a pee and then back into their crates until I come home around noon. Outside for 1/2hr then back to work, home at 4:00pm, nice long walk (1hr), dinner time, into bed around 10:00pm. It is so funny though on the weekends, they tend to sleep in until around 7:00am. I think it all depends on how much outside activity they do with all that fresh air, I would want to sleep too! I wouldn't worry about Cleo - every dog has their own time frame on when to eat, sleep, etc.


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

Thank you to everyone for your replies. I think after Cleo's illness (meningitis) and almost losing her, that we worry about her health, and always wonder if any behaviour out of the norm, could be a result of her illness. Does that make any sense?
I think we worry too much
Thanks again everyone


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

So sorry , but I didn't realize that Cleo was very sick at one point. I then, would worry too about my poodle when she's not herself some days. Maybe Cleo is still recuperating from her illness and possibly needs more rest than Summer. As long as she is active and playing - don't worry too much. Just love her immensely!


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

What I've noticed with Fly is that, if I'm active, she's active. She's very respondant to my activity/laziness. If it's time to play/walk/fetch/be active, she will. If I'm on the computer or watching tv, reading or napping, she's just as happy to plop down and take nap at my feet.


----------



## northerndancer (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree with this. Daisy seems to move whenever I move. I find myself tip toeing around sometimes so as not to wake her up. I figure she needs her puppy sleep.


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

schpeckie said:


> So sorry , but I didn't realize that Cleo was very sick at one point. I then, would worry too about my poodle when she's not herself some days. Maybe Cleo is still recuperating from her illness and possibly needs more rest than Summer. As long as she is active and playing - don't worry too much. Just love her immensely!


Hey Schpeckie, no need to apologize, not at all. When Cleo was only a little over 4 months old she contracted Sterile Meningitis, which is very, very rare. It is difficult to say how she contracted this illness, with so little information on the disease, there are theories, but nothing concrete. Poor sweet Cleo came so close to death, any younger and she most likely would have died.

Cleo was on strong medication (prednizone) for several months, we worry about if this may have affected her health in the long term.

The thing is, she sleeps very little and is quite a restless little girl. Summer her sister seems to need much more sleep.

I have included a couple of pictures from yesterday (June 1st), Summer is sitting, tired from playing and Cleo is just non-stop playing with her ball.

Boy.............we love these 2 puppers

thanks again


----------

